# Question from CT



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Joasis from CT asked these questions. Any Ideas?
if you are allowed by code to have a floor drain in a residence, without a "pan",then why not a shower without a pan?
Why are showers in commercial (IBC) not required shower pans?


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't explain anything about your commercial showers. On the floor drain....I assume you are talking as in a basement, or a laundry room, I suppose the rationale would be that those area are normally dry. The floor drain is to handle emergencies only.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

We never put a pan on a ground floor slab installation.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We always use inserts. If its a tiled shower then all it gets is a drain and the tile guy handles the encloser


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Joasis from CT asked these questions. Any Ideas?
> if you are allowed by code to have a floor drain in a residence, without a "pan",then why not a shower without a pan?
> Why are showers in commercial (IBC) not required shower pans?


When you use the word "pan" are you referring to the waterproofing or the curb? As has already been suggested a floor drain is not required to have a membrane in most cases because it is only meant to collect accidental spills or overflows.

As far as commercial showers they fall under the same section as residential showers, Section 417 of the IPC. That of course is with the exception of emergency rinsing showers.

Mark


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> We always use inserts. If its a tiled shower then all it gets is a drain and the tile guy handles the encloser


*Tiles guys want nothing to do with those aggravating membranes and insurance co's apparently agree here.*

*Pans are in the plumbing code, which was great when everything was copper, now I get to fumble with that crap and halfways pass out from the glue...oh goody!*


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We install the fiberglass inserts. 

But if it is a tiled shower they do the tiling we just rough in the drain for them.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm very comfortable with the liner and install it all the time.


----------

